# Can someone help me



## Chelsea Lou




----------



## Uber's Guber

You should do this when you post your email:


----------



## Uberyouber

Chelsea Lou said:


> View attachment 629623
> 
> View attachment 629624


Is it an Uber email address that you received this from?

Go to uber.com. and log in there. And see what they requesting


----------



## Uberyouber

You can also check in the app...


----------



## MHR

Do you have a Green Light Hub over there?


----------



## Jobseeker2

Probably only a red light


MHR said:


> Do you have a Green Light Hub over there?


----------



## Shane Sheikh

You have to add a bank statement to prove the bank account belongs to you


----------



## AaronLowe

Shane Sheikh said:


> You have to add a bank statement to prove the bank account belongs to you


They do accept online statements as long as it displays the home address of the rider, the account number, the sort code and obviously their name. I know cause I phoned Uber to double check when I was applying.


----------



## TobyD

I can help you, I just need your social security number.


----------

